# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Philadelphia 76ers 6:30PM CST WGN CSNT



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#CE6300"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/sixers/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/phi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/phi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_76ers.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(24 - 30) (12 - 15 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #CE6300">Philadelphia 76ers(27 - 27) (17 - 11 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.comcast-spectacor.com/"><img src="http://philadelphia.about.com/library/gallery/lincoln42.JPG" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.comcast-spectacor.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Wachovia Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Philadelphia, PA, February 25	, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Philadelphia 76ers 6:30PM CST WGN CSNT</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #CE6300; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_ollie" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kevin_ollie.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_ollie"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kevin Ollie<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/allen_iverson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_allen_iverson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/allen_iverson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Allen Iverson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 0'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andre_iguodala" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andre_iguodala.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andre_iguodala"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andre Iguodala<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_webber" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/sixers/webber_140_050301.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_webber"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Webber<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steven_hunter" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_steven_hunter.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steven_hunter"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Steven Hunter<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 7' 0'' - DePaul</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #CE6300; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_bradley" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_bradley.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/michael_bradley"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Bradley<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 10'' - Villanova</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kyle_korver" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kyle_korver.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kyle_korver"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kyle Korver<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 6'' - Creighton</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/john_salmons" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_john_salmons.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/john_salmons"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">John Salmons<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - Miami (FL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shavlik_randolph" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_shavlik_randolph.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shavlik_randolph"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Shavlik Randolph<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 10'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I kind of wish we weren't playing these guys so soon after throttling them last Thursday. I'm sure they'll be motivated to get a little revenge. On the plus side, they also played last night in Milwaukee, so physically speaking they shouldn't be any fresher than us. Not surprisingly, I have little doubt this will go down to the wire.

Bulls - 97
Sixers - 95

Btw, is Dalembert injured again?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i guess they really did pave paradise and put up a parking lot.











they'll be motivated. we should be motivated. important not to let up. 

bulls 98
sixers 94


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Seems like Malik should get some love with a pic in the thread opener.

BTW, *kukoc4ever!*, you and I rarely agree on much, but you do a great job with the game threads. Excellent contribution all season!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> i guess they really did pave paradise and put up a parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's even more pavement than that -- the baseball, basketball/hockey, football, and the old Spectrum are all part of the same facility.

The bad news -- I don't think there's anything harder than being the road team on the second half of a back-to-back where both teams traveled the night before.

The good news -- the Bulls are 5-5 in the second half of back-to-backs so far this year. Very respectable.

With Milwaukee and Indiana not exactly chugging on all cylinders, tonight's game isn't exactly a must from a head-to-head aspect. But 24-31 is a long uphill climb to .500.

Skiles needs to let the Bulls loose tonight. We won't beat the Sixers if we don't score 100. 

Bulls 104
Sixers 95


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

I actually like our chances in this one. Philly lacks jib and discipline and yeah Iverson is better than anyone on our team, but when you combine him with Ollie, we match up with them really well. Philly to me may be a better team v. the rest of the league (MAYBE), but they match up really terribly with us. So to me a big win here is nothing to get too excited about. I expect us to beat Philly every time we play them. 

To me actually Philly is exactly WHY making the mythical playoffs isnt that great. Philly wreaks of mediocrity and they're the team we're chasing for four more games and a trip out of the lottery. More teams MAKE THE PLAYOFFS in the NBA than don't, so to me, I start getting impressed and feeling like the Bulls are a contender if they get to the 5 seed or higher.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

No Webber?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Philly may be a mediocre team, and will lack some presence at the Center spot with Dalembert out (if he still is, I'm not sure), but they didn't exactly play a contender last night like we did. They pretty much coasted to a victory until the final minutes in the 4th against the Bucks last night, unlike us, who had to scratch and claw to stay in contention with the Pistons for most of the game. So I wonder if having to play the best team in the league as of right now will affect the Bulls energy tonight. I hope not.

I predict another great game by BG, and I believe Duhon will have a good game as will Deng. Sweetney should see some playing time as well, and I believe Chandler will get a double-double, since he is playing Steven Hunter in the middle. Malik will help score points inside, and Noce and Songaila will have good games as well, probably having 15-18 points apiece.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Wow!

Without Dalembert or Webber, their front court will look like..................... OURS!

D'oh!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

malik allen gets the start over o'fella


deng
allen
chandler
hinrich
gordon


picture quality off of WGN is horrendous.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we are fouling too much...as usual.

Othella coming off the bench


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Wow!
> 
> Without Dalembert or Webber, their front court will look like..................... OURS!
> 
> D'oh!


With those two out, this moves into the "ya gotta win this one" category.

The wild card could be Korver -- he has shown some signs of a pulse lately.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Darn it! We always let some scrub come up big. Only Q1 and Michael Bradley has already bested his season average for points!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> With those two out, this moves into the "ya gotta win this one" category.


Couldn't agree more. Let's hope the team doesn't decide to let some AI heroics kill us in the end.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Why the hell didn't Skiles start Allen sooner? 

Gordon has 7 points and is playing good. Malik has 10 points and is playing great!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Malik Allen.... you can only hope to contain him!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik has been great. responding well from starting. It seems like everyone responds well from starting. Tyson, Ben and now Malik.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Why the hell didn't Skiles start Allen sooner?
> 
> Gordon has 7 points and is playing good. Malik has 10 points and is playing great!!!!


I never really liked Star Trek, but I do like this wormhole which has transported us to a tangent universe in which Malik Allen is an All Star.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Malik has been great. responding well from starting. It seems like everyone responds well from starting. Tyson, Ben and now Malik.


Why doesn't Skiles start the WHOLE team?

DAMMIT PAX!

FIRE SKILES!

DISBAND THE TEAM!

_This post is in no way aimed at *spongyfungy!*, or any other poster, and is purely satirical in nature._


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> Why the hell didn't Skiles start Allen sooner?
> 
> Gordon has 7 points and is playing good. Malik has 10 points and is playing great!!!!


Playing Malik back in Philly had to get the former Villanova player pumped


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What was Noce doing there?

24-21 Bulls


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Seems like we should be able to hold a team who's inside beef is Michael Bradley, Shavlik Randolph, and Steven Hunter to under 25 points per quarter.....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our rebounding is pretty pathetic when TC isn't on the court. We got bullied by a bunch of scrubs after he went to the bench.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wayne brought out a "slimmest of margins" 
game over


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney is getting touches but he's missing point blank. He needs to do better and score those. I know he can.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Sweetney is getting touches but he's missing point blank.


He's been doing that for months now. He's too short and he can't jump. Pretty hopeless case...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng flattens Iggy on a baseline three. 3 shots.

Deng has a low bball IQ as demonstrated there


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another 3 second on Sweetney :curse:

GET HIM OFF THE COURT. He can't do a single thing right.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney called for three seconds. He was barely in the paint that long.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Sweetney called for three seconds. He was barely in the paint that long.


ruining a great pass by Mike.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

bad bounce pass to Sweetney by Duhon but the ref calls it wrong. Bulls ball. Songaila scores on the posession.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

...and the parade to the foul line continues. Seems like the Bull celebrates Mardi Gras EVERY night!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon is making so many mental mistakes...I'm not sure what's wrong with him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a thunderous one handed slam by Igoudala. over Allen. he didn't even try blocking it as iggy got extension on it


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

LOL Gordon defending Iggy. Posterized.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

why is kirk on the bench the entire 2nd so far?

and what is the deal with duhon. he looks sooo tentative lately. haven't really seen anything from him since that raptor game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG tends to disappear when Duhon's on the court. Oppositions know there's no point in guarding Duhon......they just get super agressive against BG and he goes VERY quiet. What I don't understand is WTF is Duhon doing to be staying on the court for so long? He gives decent D and nothing on O. I would rather see Pargo. Honestly.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Chops said:


> LOL Gordon defending Iggy. Posterized.


Very nice play


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Still no Kirk


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> a thunderous one handed slam by Igoudala. over Allen. he didn't even try blocking it as iggy got extension on it


It's a huge mistake -- on the part of either Philly coaching, Iverson's ball hogging, or Iguodala himself - that Andre doesn't take more shots per game. He's an incredibly effective offensive player, finishing in the paint and from the outside.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a foul on iguodala. his third on a reach in. nice trap by the bulls on AI.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

there's that great D. shot clock violation. 

Salmons almost had Randolph right next to the basket but Chandler covered him in the last second. 

foul on Stephen Hunter


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kirk coming in.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Good things continue to happen when Ben drives to the hoop. They need to preach that every time. Drive, drive, drive.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Malik Allen working hard on the glass. gets the Deng FT miss. to Ben for the WIDE open three. GOOD


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

TC checks in and it's a different game.

Up 7


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for that 3 Ben!

If the Bulls can just play some tough D and maybe go into the half up double digits I don't see a way Philly wins this one.

Anyone else hear Wayne say that the Bulls average less FTA than their opponents average FTM? :raised_ey


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Wow, nice job Tyson...talk about an instant spark. He comes in and gets like 3 rebounds right off the bat, alters a few shots, scores on a tip-in, and even drew an offensive foul.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

ndistops said:


> Anyone else hear Wayne say that the Bulls average less FTA than their opponents average FTM? :raised_ey


...something I've been noticing all season.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

was that in the act of shooting?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Weren't the Bulls over the limit anyway?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Chops said:


> Weren't the Bulls over the limit anyway?


That's what I thought, Wayne said they were over the limit with over 6 minutes left in the 2nd qtr...figures.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a late whistle on Barnes. after Tyson complains... blocking foul. and he completes a 3 point play.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chops said:


> Weren't the Bulls over the limit anyway?


 oh ok. didn't know that. should have known since we were committing so many of them


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I don't see how we can let a team playing with only 4 NBA quality players score 57 points in the first half. I fully expect us to win this game, but I'll be very disappointed if we don't play some defense in the second half of this game.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

There goes Nocioni again right before the half, stealing Tyson's rebounds. :naughty: 

Keep the streak alive! :yes:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

geez Ben, draw some contact


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It's often really obvious that Ben is going to miss a shot. If his body is drifting to the side in the air, he seldom makes a shot. He has to jump straight up to be consistent on his jumper.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're playing pretty poor basketball on both ends of the court.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng came to play tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

3rd qtr has been Kirk's qtr lately.

8-0 run. Back up 3


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Why doesn't Deng try to dunk the ball. 

All this finessing the Bulls do under the basket makes me sick.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

SO many unforced turnovers :sigh:

We're VERY lucky they're struggling from the FT line.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

four consecutive turnovers is not the way to do it.

****ing korver.

geez.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

5 turnovers on last 6 possessions. We're playing like a bunch of retards.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

the wheels on the bus are falling off
falling off
falling off


"down to the rim" as johnnyred muttered earlier.




take care of the damn ball!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

TOs.....

....also noticing that with 36 FT attempts, they have officially doubled us at the line so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

finally Sweetney does something right. hits the jumper. 81-74 76ers.

methinks Philly didn't like getting blown out.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

40 ft's for the 76ers


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon with the not smart dive into Korver after the shot.

Looks like Skiles is junking it up, creating mismatches by bringing in Duhon for Noc.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

unBULLievable said:


> 40 ft's for the 76ers


20 for AI


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> methinks Philly didn't like getting blown out.


Fact is, though, without Webber and Dalembert we should be blowing them out again. Certainly not going into Q4 down 7 points.

Ugh.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon for three. RING IT UP. down 2 now.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> take care of the damn ball!


Duhon has been uncharacteristically dreadful in this area the last couple games. I wonder what's up with that -- it used to be the one thing you could count on him for, rain or shine.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hey, Sweetney caused a turnover not created. good job.

but then Sweetney clears out Korver for the offensive foul, which is a turnover. figures./


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> 20 for AI


AI hitting his typically efficient 5-14 from the floor. Adding his 14 made free throws really helps that scoring average.....


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Duhon's now 4-4 tonight. Abt time.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon is feeling it. corner three GOOD. AI right back.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney :curse:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Why isn't Chandler in for Sweetney yet?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney another foul. offensive foul for running into a philly player. OH come on. he needs airspace to move around.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Wayne Larrivee "we have NY's draft choice" 

I've never tasted that beer.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben's off...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Man, oh man. Sixers have shot 44 free throws. Are we really hacking THAT much?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OMG. Duhon from DEEEEEEP


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I hope Skiles isn't taking a win for granted and leaving Sweetney in there for the experience. The kid absolutely BITES tonight!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Deng seriously needs to toughen up around the basket. At least our little guys have an excuse. WTF is his?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok duhon baby keep it coming. that was a deep three!

almost excuses all the turnovers. almost.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Wynn said:


> I hope Skiles isn't taking a win for granted and leaving Sweetney in there for the experience. The kid absolutely BITES tonight!


Tonight?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles is junking it to the max

Songaila -5
Deng - 4
Hinrich -3
Gordon - 2
Duhon - 1


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I think Songalia get a bad rap on this board for his play in the paint. I think he actually finishes pretty well on the inside.

Duhon flaunting Casey Jacobson range?!?

Bulls within 1, somehow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng driving hard and they draw a charge. Randolph is a smart boy.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Every time we came within one possession last night, we did something stupid.

This game's following the same pattern.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I think Songalia get a bad rap on this board for his play in the paint. I think he actually finishes pretty well on the inside.
> 
> Duhon flaunting Casey Jacobson range?!?
> 
> Bulls within 1, somehow.


 I agree that he does too. He is very quick and crafty around the basket. He's got a ton of moves downlow.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

So this is what has happened so far with us trailing by 1:

Offensive foul
Wide open miss
Bad 3pt attempt by Kirk
Bad 3pt attempt by Ben
Airball by Kirk on a wide open 3pt shot


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think we should keep going to the well. 

Gordon and Hinrich take the threes instead on consecutive possessions.

Iverson buries a jumper. 92-89 4:30 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

a Hinrich airball three.

and iverson is feeling it. three GOOD.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

yikes. kirk. airball.

iverson for three. 

jesus.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Talk abt choking.

Both Ben and Kirk have played AWFUL games.

Can't even beat a team that's missing their starting frontcourt.

This team blows.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler only 12 minutes tonight and he finally gets in.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow Gordon just juked himself on that play. :eek8: 

Game over.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Deng missed a layup. Iverson in Hinrich's face. Good.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Luol has got to ****ing dunk that ball.

Ugh.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Luol has got to ****ing dunk that ball.
> 
> Ugh.


It would make sense. Our team is so soft inside.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

can his teammates look for Duhon? another three GOOD.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Craig Hodges...er...Chris Duhon for 3. 

Bulls within 4 somehow. Still in it, barely.

Iverson fouled, to the line. 

Will Ben return?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Luol has got to ****ing dunk that ball.
> 
> Ugh.


With all the caveats -- he's my favorite Bull, I think he has the best long-term upside, he's only 20, yadda, yadda, yadda -- I don't think Luol is going to end up nearly as good as I'd hoped he would.

I think some of the athleticism knocks against him were warranted. He's really unexplosive if he doesn't get a running start, and he's not that strong, either.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Iggy flies right into Allen's chest. Blocking foul.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Why would you give it to Allen to begin with?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

obviously Duhon was looking for the best shot. they played the two (allen and duhon, very well) two screens and they did not work.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

good god. that was a chicken **** possession


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was just....


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Iggy>Deng


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Why would you give it to Allen to begin with?


Because Skiles is pissed enough at Ben that he's not going to let him in at crunchtime when he should, despite Ben playing badly this quarter.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> good god. that was a chicken **** possession


With the game on the line the ball should never be in duhons or allens hand......kirk and ben should've been takin all our shots


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

we managed to loose without dalembert and webber?wowwwwwwwww we are pathetic bye bye playoffs,u ****ing pax no moves no playoffs u idiot,where do i sign for firing paxson?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Lead is 6 after Allen gets called for blocking (Bad call), then on the offensive end looks as adept at handling the ball as Chandler and gets it stolen.


this is what I'm talking about in terms of every game we are playing 3 on 5 on the offensive end.

Tyson and Allen have no offensive game.


Harrington, Sweetney and Harrington have limited Offensive games and hurt us on defense.

Honestly, Skiles doesn't help himself, but this is a horrible TEAM.

Still, our back court is better than average.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't care how good Iverson is, that doesn't justify a 51 to 20 FT differential, especially when their big men are no better and possibly worse than ours.

And not to excuse what has to be the worst offensive possession in the history of basketball, but that was a blatant reach in by Iguodala.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

2nd straight game where Kirk missed a point blank layup in a must-score situation. Lucky TC bailed him out.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> That was just....



really bad.

stinkypoo bad. 

bulls literally threw the game away.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

greekbullsfan said:


> we managed to loose without dalembert and webber?wowwwwwwwww we are pathetic bye bye playoffs,u f....ng pax no moves no playoffs u idiot,where do i sign for firing paxson?



That would be with DABullz for thje "Fire Pax" club.


However, from what I've read, there really was much there for Pax. He did try to get Al Harrington, didn't happen.


So, we now have to look to the off-season.

Another tough game and a 2 game swing in the playoff race.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Why Is Duhon In Omg


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Because Skiles is pissed enough at Ben that he's not going to let him in at crunchtime when he should, despite Ben playing badly this quarter.



That's why I really am not a fan of Skiles.

Remember what Jordan said - Paraphrased: I made so many game winning shots, even on bad nights, cause I was willing to take the shots. Hit or miss, I was the guy for the shot.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Didnt watch this one yet. What about the officials? 

PFs
Bulls 38
Philly 20

FTs
Bulls 20
Philly 55

Did they call a fair game?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

shagmopdog said:


> Why Is Duhon In Omg



He made 5 straight 3's and it would be a blow-out without him.

Deng is a dumb basketball player.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Well it'll be two lottery picks for us. You can't beat a subpar team with no frontcourt then you don't deserve to play beyond April 19th.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

chifaninca said:


> That's why I really am not a fan of Skiles.
> 
> Remember what Jordan said - Paraphrased: I made so many game winning shots, even on bad nights, cause I was willing to take the shots. Hit or miss, I was the guy for the shot.


Skiles little hate on ben tonight cost us the game


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Sammy Sosa looks like a really good player for the 76ers.errr, sorry, I mean Iggy looks real good.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

I think the worst coaching move was only playing Chandler 17 minutes. Why he sat out so long, I have no idea. Sweetney just doesn't deserve minutes.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

El Chapu said:


> Didnt watch this one yet. What about the officials?
> 
> PFs
> Bulls 38
> ...


It's a game Iverson played in, so that ought to answer your question for you...

Nothing too blatant, just the usual automatic 20 FTs for AI.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Why the **** are the winnable games the hardest to win??????? ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


This has to be the most annoying thing to watch.

I can't stand watching this team win two, then lose two, and especially one to the Sixers, who suck without AI!!!! OMFG!!

Bulls need to hope Knicks go dead for the rest of the season and make something happen in hte offseason. This team is hopeless as of right now.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is a crushing loss for the Bulls. Then again, it was not a game we deserved to win. 

Philly was terribly short-handed, but we turned the ball over excessively, were not efficient offensively in the second half, and could not play tight defense without fouling. 

We're not 3.5 back of Milwaukee for the 8th spot and 4 in back of Philly. Ouch, that hurts.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

Skiles was horriable tonight. His substitutions made no sense tonight. He barely played Allen and Tyson in the second half in favor of Sweetney who was playing horriable, and stayed in the game WAY to long.

Then he takes Gordon out in the final minutes when we need somebody who's able to create his own shot.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Milwaukee won too 

We couldn't beat a team missing its 2nd best player and starting center. We're now 3.5 games behind the 8th seed. 

We just gave a team 55 FTs because our frontcourt cannot defend w/o fouling to save their lives.

It all comes back to Pax trading away EC&AD for garbage. Our paint play on both ends of the court is embarassing.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ouch.

Rough game against an undermanned Sixers squad. 

No Webber? No Dalembert? You have to win this one.

Two steps forwards, two steps back.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

shagmopdog said:


> Skiles little hate on ben tonight cost us the game



Skiles is always hating on someone. That's the problem. Some players don't respond to being hated on. Also, praise for anyone not named Duhon or Hinrich has never come out of his mouth. His backcourt buddies mentality is flat out costing us. 


BTW - As concerning as that is.........Does anyone see any of our guys improving? Have Gordon, Hinrich, Deng, Chandler, Duhon shown improvements in their game? What the hell is the problem with the Bulls as an organization that these guys are not improving?

It's a cause for concern as we are talking again about having two lottery picks on the team.


----------



## shagmopdog (Mar 21, 2005)

Chops said:


> He made 5 straight 3's and it would be a blow-out without him.
> 
> Deng is a dumb basketball player.


Well hes not our clutch player, thats ben. But wow deng needs some basketball smarts


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

shagmopdog said:


> Skiles little hate on ben tonight cost us the game


Duhon was ice from the three-point line. Gordon didn't belong in there. It was the right decision.

Letting Sweetney blow this game in the third was all on Skiles, though. No way Sweets should have been allowed to play past his 3rd TO tonight. Between Sweets and the refs, we weren't going to win this one.

BTW, without the foul shooting, we win this game 84-65. They scored 65 points from the field, and 43 from the line.

Also, Skiles free-range Sweetney tonight blew up Tyson's rebounding streak -- for no good reason.

Ugh.

Tonight sucks to be a fan of the Bull.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

I know some of you think Curry is a terrible player and that he deserved to be traded, but if we would have had Curry and Davis, their is no ****ing doubt in my mind games like this would have been a 30-point blow-out for Philly. We CAN'T WIN with this squad. And WHY????

Curry did the damage early in games last year, Davis kept the game in our advantage with his tough (but VERY effective) defense, and Gordon did what he was GREAT for: 4th Quater Scoring and Clutch shots.

Now we have no size, no speed, no defense, every team gets about 200 more free throws than us (I wish I could exagerate), and we get killed at about every other area of the game. WHY DID PAX TRADE AWAY CURRY AND DAVIS????

I know that I wouldn't be saying this stuff if we would have won, but it's true. We would have still gotten killed at the free throw line, and no one could have done a ***damn thing about it!!


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

Wynn said:


> Duhon was ice from the three-point line. Gordon didn't belong in there. It was the right decision.
> 
> Letting Sweetney blow this game in the third was all on Skiles, though. No way Sweets should have been allowed to play past his 3rd TO tonight. Between Sweets and the refs, we weren't going to win this one.
> 
> ...


Completely agree. Chandler is a game changer, and he wasn't in foul trouble, and played excellent while in. There's really no explanation for it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bah, this team is starting to unravel.

Gordon is the only one showing the will of a champion, and is the only one improving.

Nocioni is too inconsistent. Same with Duhon. Hinrich and Deng can't make a layup for the life of them, god, just dunk if you can't make a layup. Chandler played good, when in. Malik Allen has really become an effective player as of late.

Skiles Performance: F


----------



## ViciousFlogging (Sep 3, 2003)

brutal. never made big plays. Hinrich and Gordon weren't on today and our only means of defense was fouling. Yeah, the refs put the 76ers on the line a lot, but being flat-footed and reaching almost from the jump ball is what created that situation. Duhon finally started hitting, but that's pretty much the only bright spot. Deng's statline looked fine, but he played like kind of a dunce tonight late.

I hope they have a run in them, but tonight's game wasn't a promising sign.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

PowerWoofer said:


> I know some of you think Curry is a terrible player and that he deserved to be traded, but if we would have had Curry and Davis, their is no ****ing doubt in my mind games like this would have been a 30-point blow-out for Philly. We CAN'T WIN with this squad. And WHY????
> 
> Curry did the damage early in games last year, Davis kept the game in our advantage with his tough (but VERY effective) defense, and Gordon did what he was GREAT for: 4th Quater Scoring and Clutch shots.
> 
> ...


Malik Allen gave us everything Big Ed would have tonight. AD may have kept things form getting out of hand, though, I'll agree. Biggest reason we needed Big Ed tonight, though, was because that would mean Sweets was still in NY.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I don't know what you guys are talking about, blaming skiles. If anything, blame him for benching Tyson in favor of Sweetney. 

Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich had terrible offensive games and when the game was on the line, they weren't looking for Duhon, the player who not only was making shots, but was not missing.

Did Skiles go 5-14 with 3 FT's? Did Skiles go 4-12 with 1-6 from 3 point? Did Skiles choose to chuck three pointers even though the last three pointer went 2 feet over the rim?.

It's easy to blame Skiles for the loss because that's so convenient. There's no such thing as accountability I guess. If Skiles doesn't get credits in wins, he shouldn't be the only one blamed for losses either. When was the last time you said "that win was because it was a well coached game" Probably never. Probably because you watch the game on some superficial level, where the actual plays by the coach are called on the sideline, each and every posession. Like a JVG or Fratello.

Pin this loss on piss poor defense all around, fouling instead of getting in front of your man.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I don't know what you guys are talking about, blaming skiles. If anything, blame him for benching Tyson in favor of Sweetney.
> 
> Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich had terrible offensive games and when the game was on the line, they weren't looking for Duhon, the player who not only was making shots, but was not missing.
> 
> ...


"must spread rep and all that crap"


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

spongy, who's the one who sets up plays where we go dead on offense for like 8 mins? I think that's the coach, don't you?

Also, defense is Skiles fault too. None of the players know what the word defense means anymore? Defense went out the window with AD when he was traded. Now we rely on guys who don't know a lay-up from a block, so how is Skiles not to blame for our weak games and bad choices on offense AND on defense?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

we might as well pack it in for the rest of the season, because we won't be winning games with Skiles coaching this team. He doesn't make good coaching decisions. Yeah, spongy, I know the team is to blame, not the coach, but the coach is the one who has the priority of making the decisions for the TEAM. If he can't do it, the team loses. And that's what's happening with this team. We have a coach we doesn't use our players to the best of their abilities.

I mean, he let Chandler sit on the bench for more than 30 mins..!! What was he thinking??? And once again, his late game decision making is out of whack. He can't make up ONE good play all year, and we keep LOSING games.

That's Skiles fault, and if he continues with his tough minded approach to the game, we WON'T win many more games. He just CAN'T make this team a winner, and that can also be traced back to Pax, since he traded away our only productive guys on offense (Curry) and defense (Davis). Now we'll end up being killed at every aspect of the game for the rest of the season and maybe even later if Paxson doesn't get us the necessary pieces in the offseason.

This season has turned into a nightmare for any fan of the Bulls who was along for last season's ride. I know I was one of those guys, and now this ride has been derailed thanks to Paxson and Skiles.

Thanks Pax for ruining this team! And thanks Skiles for setting us up for a bad season!

You two deserve worst GM and Coach in Bulls history awards, by far. Maybe not really, but C'mon, how could Pax trade away our success for what could end up being nothing in draft picks and FA money.

I HATE this Game! The Bulls suck right now!

I may have a different opinion tomorrow, but right now, that's what I think of this team and the crappy season that I've watched so far.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

The Bulls didn't come ready to play tonight. Malik Allen played well, and hopefully Duhon is ready for another hot streak. Skiles seemed to sleep through the fourth quarter, keeping Tyson out for reasons unknown, and for not getting a timeout when we had the ball when down 4 with less than a minute to go.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Babble-On said:


> The Bulls didn't come ready to play tonight.


This will have to be remedied quickly. We've got eight more second-half-of-a-back-to-backs on the road this year, and you don't win those if you don't come ready to play.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Missed the game listening to Mozart & Schoenberg at the CSO tonite.
From the looks of it this was a good thing for my blood pressure.

57 FTs for the 76rs !!!???!!!
That must have been very hard to watch. Doesn't sound like a basketball game.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

The only positive to come from this game is that hopefully the guys saw how both AIs got to the line. Maybe our guys'll try it one day too.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I hate to say this but this may have cost us the playoffs. We HAVE to be at teams like Philly especially when Weber and their center DNP. We didnt. 

I was disappointed with the loss to detroit but we played them hard the entire game. Philly? We needed to defear them Not only them but any team immediately ahead of us. 

Chandler not playing much hurt us. Sweetney looked really awful last night.That moving pick in the second half looked like something a grad school player would do. He didnt play after that. 

Duhon got hot, so what did we do after that? Let Hinrich throw up two straight air-ball threes! Both were too hard. 

How many times did we knock players down as they were shooting? I couldn't count the times. And Deng chased after his man all night long. It was embarassing. 

We need more height at the sg spot. Did you see Salmons and Iggy try and post up Gordon and Hinrich? They tried it all night long. 

I dont see us making the playoffs now, not after last night


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

McBulls said:


> Missed the game listening to Mozart & Schoenberg at the CSO tonite.
> From the looks of it this was a good thing for my blood pressure.
> 
> 57 FTs for the 76rs !!!???!!!
> That must have been very hard to watch. Doesn't sound like a basketball game.


Hehehe...

...not sure listening to Schoenberg is EVER good for the blood pressure.


----------

